# I`m After One Of These But...



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Been wanting to add a circa 1930s Services Navigator to my collection for some time but I think I`ll be giving this one a miss...

 Superb Steel Services Navigator Cushion Watch 1940 (item 360201890762)



> THE MOVEMENT: 100% mint, with polished and gilded plates and finely engraved balance cock in stunning condition. A shiny blued steel Bosely regulator, and ruby endstone setting, blue steel screws. With Rolex balance, with overcoiled hairspring and with 7 jewels. The plates in very fine condition and the movement clearly signed, "Services".


As you may know I have a few old Services watches using this movement & there`s no way it`s jeweled (I have just checked with Steve Burrage to make sure though) I`m not even going to comment on the "Rolex Balance". He also mentions a few times that the case is stainless steel, again this is incorrect as even in the photos you can see where the plating is thining. Now this could all be just a mistake by the seller except he states that...



> The watch has been fully serviced, overhauled and keeping excellent time


It dosen`t say much for whoever worked on it if they didn`t notice that it was unjeweled or the difference between stainless steel & chrome plating 

Oh well, I`ll just have to keep looking, one`s bound to turn up sometime at a sensible price ie a heck of a lot less then this guy wants :wink2:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

There's a 'make an offer' button Mac. You could always just offer what it's worth and see what he says.

Perhaps it's worth more because he's spent his days transplanting jewels into the movement and shoehorning a rolex balance in there.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mjolnir said:


> There's a 'make an offer' button Mac. You could always just offer what it's worth and see what he says.


Good idea :thumbsup:



> Perhaps it's worth more because he's spent his days transplanting jewels into the movement and shoehorning a rolex balance in there.


:lol:


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

"Dial 97%... Case 96%"

Maybe he means the case is 96% plated base metal, 4% stainless steel? After all, he must be very good at this kind of thing if he can accurately assess the dial as being just 3% off perfect.

:lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AbingtonLad said:


> "Dial 97%... Case 96%"
> 
> Maybe he means the case is 96% plated base metal, 4% stainless steel? After all, he must be very good at this kind of thing if he can accurately assess the dial as being just 3% off perfect.
> 
> :lol:


I hadn`t noticed that, so having a large mark on the dial running from inside the subseconds to nearly 2 o`clock & another on the 10 equates to 97% & pitting on the case back to 96% :huh:










oh hang on...



> The crystal is also in excellent condition. The dial looks a tiny bit hazy due to reflections from the crystal but is in fact perfect.


That explains it, they`re just reflections & there I was also thinking the crystal was marked as well


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Go on mac- make a 50p offer.....

i dare ya :thumbsup:

in fact i double dare ya :clapping: :thumbup: :taunt: :blink: :yahoo:

john


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

johnbaz said:


> Go on mac- make a 50p offer.....
> 
> i dare ya :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 Naa, I can`t be arsed <_<


----------

